# The Rolls Royce Wraith - When it does not exist, design it



## 364261 (Nov 7, 2013)

kind of farty car , i would see myself passing this RR and see a 90yr grandma slouched low in the drivers seat while passing.


----------



## WWONG (Mar 20, 2013)

"When it does not exist, design it"

That's a stupid philosophy. Why? See: 5 GT, 3 GT, X4, X6, i3. Don't get me started on the Mini whales.


----------

